# ملف كامل لطب الاسنان



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*هـذا مـلـف مـفـصـل وشـرح وافـي لـطـب الأسـنـان مـن مـصـادر مـوثـوقـة ، وآمـل أن تـفـيـد كـل قـارىء لـهـا كـمـا أفـادت الـكـثـيـريـن ، فـهـا هـو الـطـرح وأتـمـنـى أن يـحـوز عـلـى رضـاكـم


المينا
هي أقسى مادة في جسمك . وهي تغطي القسم الظاهر من السن الذي تراه داخل الفم، أي القسم الغير منطمر داخل الفك . تحت المينا يأتي العاج وهو جزء من مكونات ا لسن، العاج أقل قساوة من المينا ولذلك يتقدم نخر الأسنان فيه بسرعة أكبر من المينا. وسط السن هو اللب أو العصب بالعامية وهي تسمية خاطئة، لأن محتوى اللب هوالأعصاب والأوعية الدموية أي الشرايين والأوردة بالإضافة إلى بعض النسج . جذورالأسنان هي القسم من السن الغير مغطى بالمينا بل مغطى بمادة تدعى الملاط 




متى تبزغ الأسنان
الأسنان الدائمة تبزغ بعدما نقلع الأسنان اللبنية . انه من المهم جدا العناية بالأسنان اللبنية فهي تساعد الأسنان الدائمة بتوجيهها نحو البزوغ السليم . عندما نقلع سن لبني مبكرا فان السن الدائم سيبزغ بصورة خاطئة أي ليس بمكانه . لذلك لابد من العناية الشديدة بالأسنان الدائمة واللبنية .




أضراس العقل
ضرس العقل هو الاسم الشائع الذي يعطى للرحى الثالثة التي تبزغ في نهاية الفم وعادة بين عمر

17 و 21 

هل يجب أن تقلع؟
لا ما لم تسبب مشاكل أو تبدو أنها ستسببها 


ماالأسباب التي تدعو إلى قلعها؟

- الألم 
- البزوغ الجزئي أو الغير كامل 

ضرس العقل هو آخر الأسنان بزوغا وبشكل متكرر لا يوجد هنا كمساحة كافية لتبزغ كاملة والبزوغ الجزئي هذا يعمل كمكان لتجمع الطعام واللويحة الجرثومية وتكون مكانا للالتهابات.




الانطمار

في بعض الأحيان تكون المسافة قليلة جدا حتى للبزوغ الجزئي بحيث يظل منطمرا داخل عظم الفك، وبعض وضعيات الانطمار هذه تؤدي إلى إضعاف الفك السفلي أو تكون بؤرة للالتهابات وأمراض اللثة.


هل تسبب أضراس العقل إلى ازدحام الأسنان الأمامية؟
هناك أسبابأخرى تؤدي إلى ازدحام الأسنان الأمامية وعدم انتظامها لذلك ليس هذا بسبب يدعو إلى خلعها 



المفصل الفكي الصدغي
المفصل الفكي الصدغي مفصل يقع مباشرة أمام الأذن . وهو أحد أكثر المفاصل تعقيدا في جسم الإنسان وهو يتيح لك تحريك الفك السفلي أثناء الكلام، الأكل والبلع، وهو يتألف من عظم الصدغ في الدماغ مع الفك السفلي والقرص الغضروفي بينهما . عضلات الفك هي التي تحرك الفك فتحا وإغلاقا والحركة من جانب لآخر.


ما سبب اضطرابات المفصل الفك يالصدغي: 
اغلب مشاكل المفصل الفكي الصدغي لها عوامل متعددة، أي شئ يزعج العظم أو القرص الغضروفي، الأربطة أو العضلات التي تحرك الفك، ممكن أن تؤدي إلىمشاكل في المفصل، مثلا المرض أو الإجهاد، أو التركيبات الحديثة أو التهابات المفاصل ممكن أن تؤدي إلى اضطرابات المفصل الفكي الصدغي . عندما تبدأ هذه الاضطرابات فهذا يعني حلقة من تشنجات العضلات والألم وتخرب الأنسجة ومزيدا من تشنجات العضلات والألم


ما هي الأعراض والعلامات :
ألم في الأذن 
قرقعة، صوت غير طبيعي أثناء الفتح والغلق
صعوبة في الفتح 
قفل الفك السفلي أي عدم تحركه 
آلام الرأس 
آلام عضلات الفك
صعوبة أكل الأشياءالقاسية أو مضغ الطعام
الم وحساسية في الأسنان بدون أي مشاكل أسنان 


كيف يتم العلاج: 
اغلب مشاكل المفصل الفكي الصدغي يمكن أن تعالج بتهيئة الراحة للعظم والعضلات والقرص الغضروفي التي تكون هذا المفصل وهذا يتم بالأشياء التالية: 

إنقاص الإجهاد 
إعطاء مضادات التهاب 
مرخي العضلات
تطبيق كماداتحارة 
عادة تعود اضطرابات المفصل الفكي الصدغي إذا اضطرب توازن هذا المفصل كما ذكرنا كالإجهاد والتركيبات السنية والرضوض




بخر الفم*​*
ما هو:

الفم المزمن هو الحالة التي تظهر رائحة مهينة من منطقة الفم أو الأنف والتي لا يمكن القضاء عليها بإجراءات نظافة الفم العادية كاستعمال فرشاة الأسنان أو الخيط السني . أما الرائحة العرضية مثل نفس الصباح والتي اغلب الناس تلاحظها في هذا الوقت أو بعد فترة صيام . فهذه في الحقيقة ليست بخر الفم. 

بخر الفم عندما يأتي لا يرتبط بعمر ولا جنس معين ولا طبقة اجتماعية، إنه حقا يمكن أن يضعف المعنويات ويؤثر سلبيا في حياة أناس كثيرين وحتى الإحراج التي تسببه تمنع المرضى من ذكرها للطبيب أو طبيب الأسنان، والحقيقة الثانية لسوء الحظ إن اغلب الذين يعانون منها لا يعلمون بها إلا عن طريق إخبارهم من شخص آخر مثل صديق أو زوجة 



هناك عدد من الأسباب المحتملة لبخر الفم مفصلة في القائمة التالية لأسباب عامة وأسباب خاصة بالأسنان.


الأسباب العامة الطبية :

التهاب الجيوب الأنفية أو عيوب تشريحية في الجيوب الأنفية - التهابات اللوز - أمراض الرئة - أمراض الكلى - أمراضالكبد - أمراض الدم - السكري - اعتلال المثانة - الدورة الشهرة للنساء - السرطان - بعض أنواع الأطعمة


الأسباب المتعلقة بالفم والأسنان:
نخر الأسنان - أمراض اللثة والنسج حول السنية - التهابات الفم والخراجات - سرطانات الفم - جفاف الفم حيث إن عدة أدوية تؤدي إلى جفاف الفم - إفرازات الحفرة الأنفية للفم - حالات التحسس - تكاثر أنواع من جراثيم السالبة الغرام اللاهوائية في الفم.


وجد أن 90% من مشاكل النفس تتسبب عن تكاثر بكتيريا اللاهوائية السالبة الغرام والناتجة عن حالات التحسس أو احتقان الجيوب وإفرازات الحفرة الأنفية أو الزوائد الأنفية أو جفاف الفم 

المكان الشائع لتكاثر هذه البكتريا هو اللسان، ولأنه نادرا ما يكون السبب الطبي هو سبب بخر الفم لذلك ينبغي أن يكون الاهتمام الأول لإنهاء هذه المشكلة هو الاعتناء بصحة الفم والأسنان واللسان وزيارة طبيب الأسنان ممكن أن تساعد لتحديدما إذا كان السبب خارجا عن الفم والأسنان



اختبر نفسك!!
بما انه لا يستطيع أحدنا أن يكتشف لوحده عما إذا عنده بخر فم أم لا وسبب ذلك عائد إلى ظاهرة تعود الأعصاب الشمية الموجودة بالأنف لرائحتنا، وهناك جهاز خاص لقياس الغازات المنبعثة من الفم وخاصة المحتوية على عنصر الكبريت المسبب الرئيسي للرائحة، ولكن ليس كل الأطباء يملك هذا الجهاز. 


طرق بسيطة لتختبر نفسك 
أولا خذ قطعة من الخيط السني ومرره بين الأسنان الخلفية العلوية والسفلية انتظر لمدة 45 ثانية ثم شمها ولاحظ رائحتها


الاختبار الثاني خذ قطعة من القماش ثم اقشط وامسح ابعد نقطة تصلها في لسانك ثم مرة ثانية انتظر 45 ثانية وشمها 


الاختبارالثالث بسيط العق رسغك النظيف انتظر برهة ثم شمها هذا الاختبار يمكن أن يعطيك فكرةسريعة وقريبة إلى حد ما من الواقع


العلاج:

ينحصر العلاج بشكل رئيسي في إزالة المسبب، فإذا كانت الأسباب طبية عامة كأمراض الدم والسكر لابد من معالجة هذه الأمراض والتي تسبب رائحة خاصة لكل مرض يعرفها المتخصصون أو يعرفها المريض نفسه بخبرته فمثلا مريض السكري يعاني من رائحة تشبه الأسيتون نفسه وكذلك أمراض الدم والرئة، 
وبما أن نسبة مهمةمن مصادر الرائحة تأتي من منطقة اللوزتان والحلق والجيوب الفكية وما تصاب به من التهابات مزمنة يجب الالتفات جديا لإنهاء أي التهابات وطبيب الأذن والأنف هو المختص بذلك وقد يحتاج لأخذ مسحة وعمل مزرعة لمعرفة نوع الجراثيم الممرضة وإعطاء الدواء اللازم أو ما يقترحه طبيب الأذن من علاج لإزالة أية عوائق تنفسه تتسبب في التنفس الفمي.


أما الأسباب المتعلقة بالأسنان واللثة واللسان فإليك بعض النصائح :
لابد من الكشف الجيد على أية حشوات قديمة أو جديدة سيئة تكون هي المسئولة عن انحصار بقايا الطعام في الفم وبالتاليصعوبة تنظيفها

الكشف الجيد على اللثة وما إذا كان هناك جيوب حول الأسنان التيتسبب بالتهابات مزمنة للثة والنسج حول السنية

تراكب الأسنان وعدم انتظامها يؤديإلى مشاكل وصعوبة في التنظيف ومن ثم إلى مشاكل الرائحة لذلك يفضل تقويم الأسنان إذاكان ذلك ممكنا

تنظيف الفم والأسنان مرتين يوميا وبشكل جيد يستغرق جميع أسطح الأسنان واللثة أيضا واستخدام الخيط السني ولو مرتين بالأسبوع

تنظيف اللسان أيضا ومحاولة الوصول إلى ابعد ما تصله الفرشاة لخلف اللسان 

الجفاف سبب مهم للرائحة لذلك يفضل مضغ علكة أو لبان لان العلكة تحرض إفراز الغدد اللعابية وهناك أنواع جيدة من العلكة تحافظ على نكهتها مدة طويل



أسباب نخر الأسنان
فمسبب نخر الأسنان ممكن أن يدفع الناس إلى حماية أسنانهم منه , نخر الأسنان فعليا يتم عبر سلسلة الأحداث تبدأ عندما يسمح للطعام بالبقاء على الأسنان، أسوأ نوع من الطعام المسبب لنخر هو السكر لأن البكتريا الموجودة بشكل طبيعي في الفم تهضمه بسهولة . على أي حال أي نوع من الطعام يترك على سطح السن لمدة كافية تصبح مصدرا تتغذى علية البكتريا والتي بدورها تنتج الحامض كناتج لهضم هذا الطعام،, هذا الحامض هو الذي يتسبب في تأكل الطبقة الخارجية للسن وهي المينا ومن ثم تسبب بوجود حفرة في السن . 

أفضل طريقة للوقاية من النخر هي التنظيف الجيد للأسنان والفم، وكذلك التنظيف يحمي من أمراض اللثة التي تؤدي إلى خلخلة الأسنان وفقدها أيضا

مينا الأسنان
مينا الأسنان تتألف من مادة تسمى هيدرو......ي ابتايت، انحلال هذه المادة يسمى خسف الأملاح المعدنية ع...... إعادة تشكيل أو توضع الأملاح المعدنية، وفي الفم هناك توازن بين هاتين العمليتين حتى في الفم الطبيعي 


حسنا هل تعرف الكيمياء؟ عندما يتخمر السكر على سطح السن ,ينتج شوارد الهيدروجين التي تخر بالتوازن بين خسف الأملاح وإعادة تشكل الأملاح شوارد الهيدروجين تتحد مع جذرالهايدرو...... في الهايدرو......ي اباتايت مادة المينا ويؤدي إلى تخربها وانحلالها الذي يؤدي إلى النخر .
الفلورايد يحمي الأسنان من النخر بإعادة جذر الهايدرو......يد المفقود من الميناء




معالجة العصب 
إذا تعرض لب السن أو العصب وهي تسمية شائعة إذا تعرض للأذية أو الالتهاب سواء من خلال أمراض اللثة أو الرض أو النخر، معالجة العصب ربما تكون الحل الوحيد لإنقاذ السن 



أعراض وعلامات أذية عصب السن: 

الم الأسنان 
الألم عند التعرض للحرارة أو البرودة 
الألم عند المضغ أو عند الضغط على السن 
انتفاخ محمر عند اللثة 
صور الأشعة تظهر التهابا 


كيف يتم ذلك؟
مرحلة أولى يقوم طبيب الأسنان بإعطائك مخدر موضعي لذلك لن تشعر بشيء ثم تعمل فتحة في قمة السن للوصول للب السن


مرحلة ثانية تستخدم مجموعة من المبارد لإزالة نسج اللب ولتشكيل القناة ثم تستخدم مواد مطهرة ومعقمة لتنظيف وتعقيم القناة اللبية


مرحلة ثالثة تملأ القناة اللبية بمادة مطاطية تسمى الكوتابيرشا


المرحلة النهائية يحتاج السن بعد ذلك إلى حشو أو تاج 


بقي أن نعرف إن السن المعالج عصبه يتغير لونه مع مرور الوقت وهذه المشكلة ليست بأهمية كبيرة مع وجود حلول لها مثل تبييض الأسنان أو تغطيته بتاج كامل وخاصة إذا كان السن أمامي، وكذلك يكون السن عرضة لل......ر فهو اضعف من السن الحي لذلك ينصح بأغلب الحالات تغطية السن بتاج كامل



المادة السادة للشقوق 

ما هي ولماذا 

المادة السادة للشقوق في الأسنان هي طبقة واقية يضعها طبيب الأسنان على أسنانك الخلفية لتسد الشقوق على سطح السن التي تكون بداية تكون النخر


الضرس الدائم الأول والثاني هي أكثر الأسنان تعرضا للنخر لأنها تبزغ مابين 5 و 12 سنة من العمر ولسطحها الماضغ الذي يبدأ منه النخر عادة

لذلك هي الأسنان التي ينصح بتطبيق المادة السادة للشقوق عليها لحمايتها . وتظل عادة لمدةبين 5 و 10 سنوات لذلك يجب الكشف على الأسنان باستمرار دوريا مثل الكشف على الحشوات القديمة لتقرير ما إذا كانت تحتاج إلى تغيير وتجديد 

للمادة السادة للشقوق أفضلية كبيرة فهي لا تحتاج إلى حفر السن بل نحافظ عليه ولا تحتاج إلى تخدير 



كيف يتم ذلك

أولا ننظف سطح السن بمعجون خاص للأسنان 


ثم نضع جل خاص عبارة عن حمض بسيط لتخريش سطح الميناء لتساعد المادة السادةعلى الالتصاق بمادة السن ثم نغسل سطح السن من الجل 


ثم تأتي عملية وضع المادة السادة وهي مادة بيضاء اللون أو شفافة ونستخدم ضوء خاص لتصليب هذه المادة على السن 


الجسور


الجسر - هو جهاز يستخدم للتعويض عن سن أو أسنان مفقودة،, ويتم بوصل الأسنان الصناعية أوالتعويضية بالأسنان الطبيعية .

الجسور يمكن أن تكون ثابتة أو متحركة . الجسور الثابتة تطبق بوضع تاج فوق الأسنان الطبيعية أي الدعامة وتلحم مع الأسنان الاصطناعية، 
أو بإلصاق الأسنان الصناعية مباشرة على الأسنان الطبيعية ويسمى جسر ميريلاند .


لعمل الجسور الثابتة يقوم طبيب الأسنان أو بتحضيرالأسنان الطبيعية الدعامة 


وذلك بإنقاص سماكة معينة من جميع أسطح السن ثم يؤخذ طبعة للأسنان المحضرة وترسل إلى فني الأسنان ليصنعها وأخيرا يقوم طبيب الأسنان بإلصاق الجسر في مكانه


تصنع الأسنان بصب قالب معدني رقيقويضع فوق القالب الخزف ويدخل إلى أفران خاصة لتتصلب


ولتطور تقنية الموادأصبح بالإمكان محاكاة لون وضلالية الأسنان لتطابق الواقع . وهي تتطلب مهارة كمهارة الرسام والنحات وتلعب الخبرة دورا كبيرا في ذلك


تقويم الأسنان
يتم تقويم الأسنان عادة بوضع أسلاك وطقم حاصرات " براكيت " على الأسنان من قبل طبيب تقويم الأسنان حيث تعمل على تسوية الأسنان، ويتم عادة دراسة كل حالة ووضع خطة علاج زمنية، عندما تكون أسنانك ليست منتظمة ندعو ذلك سوء أطباق، هناك عدة نماذج من سوء الأطباق توضح اختلاف أصنافه




تجميل الأسنان
تبييض الأسنان ... بعض الأسنان تحمل بقعا وتلون خفيف يكون من داخل بنية الأسنان نتيجة معالجة لب السن أو بشكل طبيعي وهذا يتم علاجه عند طبيب الأسنان حيث يصنع لك قالبا لأسنانك ويزودك بالمادة الخاصة للتبييض وهذا يجب أن يتم تحت إشرافه، فليس كل الحالات ينفع معها هذا العلاج


بعض حالات التشققات والتلون أو عدم انتظام سطح الأسنان يمكن أن يسوى بمادة الكمبوزيت أو بتصنيع قشرة خزفية ثم تلصق بمواد خاصة لتعطي الأسنان مظهرا طبيعيا
كذلك الحال هناك بدائل التاج الخزفي الكامل لإصلاح بعض العيوب 
وبدائلأخرى تسمى الحشوات الخزفية التي تغطي أجزاء من الأسنان
حشوات الخزف هناك بدائل لحشوات الأسنان المتلونة لتعطي منظرا أفضل للأسنان فهناك الحشوات الخزفية المصنعة بمخابر الأسنان أو في العيادة مباشرة مع تنوع في ألوانها مما يسهل التحكم بمطابقة اللون مع لون الأسنان

زراعة الأسنان 
الزراعة عبارة عن برغي معدني تغرس داخل عظم الفك، جزء من الزرعة يبرز خارج العظم من خلال اللثة حيث تستخدم لتركيب التعويضات أو الأسنان الصناعية . 


الزراعة يمكن أن تجرى لتعويض سن واحد، عدة أسنان أو الفم بأكمله. 


الزراعة يمكن أن تطبق لحمل طقم الأسنان أو لحمل أجهزة السمع


كم تستغرق من الوقت؟


من البداية إلى النهاية العملية ممكن أن تأخذ حتى سنة كاملة. الزرعات توضع جراحيا في عظم الفك وبعد ذلك من المهم أن تترك لوقت كاف للشفاء بحيث تندمج الزرعات مع عظم الفك


كيف يتم ذلك؟

تعتمد الإجراءات بشكل أساسي على كم عدد الأسنان المطلوب تعويضها ونوع الزرعات وطولها . 


الخطوات الرئيسية هي الآتي: 

المرحلة الأولى
يستخدم مخدر موضعي . يجرى شق داخل اللثة . وبمثاقب خاصة تستخدم لتحضير مكان للزرعة داخل العظم. توضع الزرعة داخل عظم الفك ويوضع غطاء الزرعة المعدني . ثم يخاط جرح اللثة ليترك للشفاء . انه يستغرق من 3-6 أشهر ليشفى العظم ويندمج مع الزرعة 


المرحلة الثانية
يستخدم مخدر موضعي . مرة ثانية يجرى شق باللثة . ويكشف رأس الزرعة ويزال غطاء الزرعة المعدني . ويركب الجزء الثاني من الزرعة على الزرعة نفسها ويمتد من مستوى عظم الفك ويبرز من خلال اللثة ليرى داخل الفم 


المرحلة الثالثة 
عندما تشفى اللثة بعدالمرحلة الثانية، تؤخذ الطبعة وتصنع الأسنان أو الجسر التعويضي وتربط معا ​*​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*واو 

موضوع متكامل

شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *واو ​*
> 
> _*موضوع متكامل*_​
> 
> _*شكرا جزيلا*_​


 
شكراااااااا لتشجيعك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا دودو

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي






​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ملف راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا دودو​
> 
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي​
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع اخت candy shop
ها نفتح عايدة 
مشكورة ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااائع يا كاندى ومتكامل 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Ferrari (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي خالص ليكى ياكاندى على الموضوع الجامد دة

وحقيقى فيه رد على كل الأسئلة اللى بدور حول امراض الاسنان وطرق الوقاية منها

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *رائع اخت candy shop*
> 
> *ها نفتح عايدة *
> *مشكورة ربنا يباركك*
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا كاندى ومتكامل
> 
> مرسىىىىىى جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
ميرسى ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> ميرسي خالص ليكى ياكاندى على الموضوع الجامد دة​
> وحقيقى فيه رد على كل الأسئلة اللى بدور حول امراض الاسنان وطرق الوقاية منها​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك​


 
ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا فرارى

ربنا يباركك​


----------

